

Open-access is the future: boycott locked-down academic journals   - zzkt
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2008/02/06/openaccess_is_t.html

======
lliiffee
He misses the simplest, easiest, and most effective action anyone can take:

 _Don't do reviews for locked-down journals._

~~~
idlewords
Danah Boyd is a she.

~~~
lliiffee
As I am sure you are aware, "he" is the correct English way to refer to
someone of unknown sex. (Though to be honest, I have been trying to switch to
using "they")

~~~
idlewords
You're thinking of indefinite pronouns ("If anyone wants to borrow this book,
he can come to my office"). This is a different case - you're talking about a
specific person whose sex you don't happen to know. 'The author' would have
worked fine.

~~~
lliiffee
"I saw someone in the distance. He was riding a horse."

Wrong?

------
teeja
If authors only sell first digital/online rights, then they retain the
opportunity to publish the material online later on.

There are any number of writer's handbooks that advise authors which rights
they can sell / not sell.

Very good resource: SPARC: <http://www.arl.org/sparc/author/addendum.shtml>

e.g., ONLINE Magazine's author guidelines point out: "Authors will be asked to
sign a publication agreement prior to the editing process, granting to
Information Today, Inc. the right to publish the article in ONLINE magazine in
print and electronic formats. (Information Today, Inc. will copyright the
issue to protect the entire issue as an entity.) The agreement also stipulates
that the author not publish any version or excerpt of the article prior to, or
for 90 days following, its publication in ONLINE."
<http://www.infotoday.com/online/authors.shtml>

------
snorkel
I already do.

